# @*# %@$&*% Arizona Ash



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jan 22, 2022)

I have (had) four dead trees in the yard. Two Hackberries and two Arizona Ash trees. The Hackberries came down with no issues. I save the trunks and hauled the rest off. So the smaller ash (36" base), had multiple limbs going off in all directions including one over a fence that I did not want to have to rebuild. I studied that sucker for 30 min, positioned the tractor and had #2 son raise me up to lop it off. The limb I was going to cut was about 5 inches in diameter. Again I studied it to see where it was going to fall the directions of likely kick... then started through it. I inched my way through so it would just kinda lay over slow like. It started to go and just as the main part went in front of the bucket I put my left hand on the limb to keep it away from me..... I never saw it. That sucker bounced and got me on the left arm, picked me up like a rag doll (6'2" 220#) and knocked me on to the hood of the tractor. The Stihl saw hit the ground about 15' away and remained running (to the credit of Stihl saws). I managed to get off the hood and onto the ground to assess the damage and there was surprisingly little. My left arm is really sore (really sore) but nothing else worse for wear. My back did pop when I hit the hood (bent the dang hood) and it hasn't felt this good in weeks (however I do not recommend this method of chiropractic treatment). KInda scared #2 son a bit and I'm really glad #1 wife wasn't looking out the window like she usually does when I'm doing dangerous things.....


I was going to save the trunks for milling anyway but after looking at it I may save some more pieces. It's got some red spalting in it. One side of the trunk is hollow and rotten but the other half might be interesting...

Alan

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 22, 2022)

The tree not the adventure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 22, 2022)

Glad youre OK Alan, coulda been a lot worse. Looks like some cool wood. We have a lot of Arizona Ash here of course, but I have never seen red in it, what I see is kinda pale and not too interesting..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 22, 2022)

It's got potential!

Really glad you're OK. I imagine you'll feel your days work a little more tomorrow, but where there is pain there is life!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 22, 2022)

Yeah. There may be a rest needed tomorrow day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 22, 2022)

Glad you're ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jan 22, 2022)

It's going to hurt tomorrow but I can't let it show. #2 son is sworn to secrecy. I'll never hear the end of it it word gets out. I may cut into some of that red tomorrow. It runs throughout all the branches.


Alan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 22, 2022)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I'll never hear the end of it it word gets out.


Hmmmm.....what's your wifes number and what's it worth for me to keep quiet?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## TimR (Jan 22, 2022)

Glad you’re well enough to share but hope nothing lingers from fall. Makes me go ouch just thinking about it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 22, 2022)

FYI, two acetaminophen plus two ibuprofen works much better than multiples of either by itself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jan 22, 2022)

TimR said:


> Glad you’re well enough to share but hope nothing lingers from fall. Makes me go ouch just thinking about it


There were a dozen ways that limb could have gone, I picked the way it went to be in the way. There were a dozen ways I could have gone but I went onto the hood of the tractor. It was a lot softer and a lot closer than the ground was. If I'd been on a ladder (which I seriously thought about) I would have gone all the way down.... not good. I don't bounce so good any more....


Alan


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jan 22, 2022)

trc65 said:


> FYI, two acetaminophen plus two ibuprofen works much better than multiples of either by itself.


I am fortifying myself with various pain remedies, those two included. I'm developing a pretty good bruise on my left arm. Gonna be hard to splain that...

Alan


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 22, 2022)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> There were a dozen ways that limb could have gone, I picked the way it went to be in the way. There were a dozen ways I could have gone but I went onto the hood of the tractor. It was a lot softer and a lot closer than the ground was. If I'd been on a ladder (which I seriously thought about) I would have gone all the way down.... not good. I don't bounce so good any more....
> 
> 
> Alan


I have tried the bouncing thing. Took the other kind of chiropractor bout 8 weeks to straighten that out. Still get a little knotted every once in a while. That tractor hood probably absorbed half the impact. Still won't be comfortable in the am. But the ability to hurt is the bonus point after a turn like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 22, 2022)

Truly the definition of accident! So glad you came away okay! Please continue to share pics of the continuing saga of this red spalting! Chuck


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 22, 2022)

Ouch. My back and arm hurts just thing about that accident. This is why I prefer to be tied above off with a safety harness above what I’m cutting so I can’t by knocked to the ground. Don’t know if that was possible in your situation, but standing dead trees are called widow makers for a good reason.

Too bad your son wasn’t recording this incident in order to have some great blackmail material.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Jan 23, 2022)

Well, If I hadn't taken a picture of it I'd be thinking I'd hit my head too... Went out this afternoon to cut into some of the red stuff and most of it is all gone. I made some fresh cuts and nothing. It's still visible on the big log but appears to be fading. Oh well, so much for the "Flaming Arizona Ash"...

I am working up a lot of Spalted Burl color on my left arm from elbow to shoulder. The spalting was apparent this morning and has only intensified through the day. It doesn't hurt any more but it sure looks like it should....


Alan

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 23, 2022)

Glad it wasn't worse than what it was Alan!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 25, 2022)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Well, If I hadn't taken a picture of it I'd be thinking I'd hit my head too... Went out this afternoon to cut into some of the red stuff and most of it is all gone. I made some fresh cuts and nothing. It's still visible on the big log but appears to be fading. Oh well, so much for the "Flaming Arizona Ash"...
> 
> I am working up a lot of Spalted Burl color on my left arm from elbow to shoulder. The spalting was apparent this morning and has only intensified through the day. It doesn't hurt any more but it sure looks like it should....
> 
> ...


That pink does not hold sad to say. I saved chunks of white ash with that pink, and with green and they both fade to an off brown when exposed to air. After a few weeks, it was hard to see any different colors, other than some water-stain looking lines.

Arizona ash - _Fraxinus velutina_, I don't have any in my wood sample collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 25, 2022)

That sounds like it acts like what is called rainbow poplar. Folks who see it the first time, pay great for it. Once you realize that you have less than a week before it is all brown, you quit being impressed by those colors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Feb 25, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> That pink does not hold sad to say. I saved chunks of white ash with that pink, and with green and they both fade to an off brown when exposed to air. After a few weeks, it was hard to see any different colors, other than some water-stain looking lines.
> 
> Arizona ash - _Fraxinus velutina_, I don't have any in my wood sample collection.


I'll be glad to send you some. PM me with a description of how you want it cut and the size pieces. Bear in mind that Arizona Ash is simply what us yokel laymen call it in South Texas. The Taxonomy may still be in question. It could also be
Mexican Ash
Fraxinus berlandieriana

There is some local lore that claims that, by some means, Arizona Ash keeps snakes away. I cannot at the moment remember the TexMex name for these Ash trees. 

Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 25, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That sounds like it acts like what is called rainbow poplar. Folks who see it the first time, pay great for it. Once you realize that you have less than a week before it is all brown, you quit being impressed by those colors.


That's not been my experience with "rainbow poplar".


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 25, 2022)

I am speaking from a carpenters point of view with no finish and moderate uv exposure. I haven't used it indoors with a uv protective finish. I assume , like many other colored woods it ages much more slowly.


----------

